# [TUT] Install Root, CWM, and the FC17 Update on Samsung Conquer 4G Here are the files and instructions to get root and CWM on a Samsung Conquer 4G



## brienj (Apr 16, 2012)

Here are the files and instructions to get root and CWM on a Samsung Conquer 4G with the FC17 update. To enter Download Mode on the phone, make sure the phone is turned off and plugged into the wall charging. You should also make sure the phone has a good charge on it. Then turn the phone on by pressing the volume down and camera button and holding them while pressing the power button for a few seconds.

Here are the files you will need -
CONQUER-ROOT.zip

Unzip all the files on your computer and follow these steps.

1) Enter download mode on the phone and plug it into your computer. Open up the Odin program. Then press the OPS button and select the *SPH-D600_FC17_CWM.ops* file. Then press the PDA button and select the *SPH-D600_FC17_CWM.tar.md5* file. The press the Start button, the images should install and the phone reboot. Congrats, your phone now has a stock FC17 image with a CWM Recovery.

2) Next, copy the *Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip* and *su-bin-3.0.3.2-efghi-signed.zip* files to the root of your SD Card after booting up.

3) Once the phone boots up, go into settings, select Applications, then Development, then turn on USB debugging. Now you can restart the phone into recovery mode with adb. If you don't want to use adb, you can plug the phone into the wall and turn it on while holding the volume down and power button. Either way is fine, as long as you now get the phone into recovery mode.

4) The phone should now go into CWM recovery. Go to install zip from sdcard and select the *Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip file* you put on the sdcard and install that. Next select the *su-bin-3.0.3.2-efghi-signed.zip* file from your sdcard and install that.

5) Congratulations, you now have a rooted phone with the FC17 update. If you had CWM installed before, you can now do an advanced back-up, and just restore the data from your most recent backup and get all your data back.


----------



## prjktdtnt (Jan 25, 2012)

Works great! If you've not used Windows based stuff with your phone before you may need these drivers as well:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25089906/SAMSUNG_USB_Driver_for_Mobile_Phones.exe


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

An now







there's a new rom tell em dswaggz sent ya enjoy 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1611643 
Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellon00bhere (May 20, 2012)

I need help my samsung conquer, when trying to go to recovery mode, gives me a warning sign stating " A custom OS may causes harm to your phone and applications press up to continue or down to exit (Restart phone)" and when I click up it takes me to the download screen with this on the top left hand side
"ODIN MODE
PRODUCT NAME: SPH-D600
CUSTOM BINARY DOWNLOAD: NO
CURRENT BINARY: OFFICIAL" If anyone can help please message me thank you


----------



## crazarc (Jan 29, 2012)

what do you do if your phone is already rooted before the fc17 update and it won't update via conventional means?

whoops, would have helped if I read the last couple of sentences.. will give this a try..

worked fine. thanks a lot for this. that notice for updating the software was annoying.


----------

